# "Basic Up" series and similar things



## TheNewTeddy (3 Jul 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this (I was not sure where else to do so)  :-\

I found the link to "Basic Up" through this forum and watched all the episodes of both seasons. I found it utterly fascinating and insightful, and I'm curious if there is any other similar series, or similar videos out there?


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Jul 2011)

Look up "Combat School" and "Jetstream".


----------



## Mudshuvel (3 Jul 2011)

I throughly enjoyed Combat School. Just finished watching it last night actually.


----------



## reboog (3 Jul 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I throughly enjoyed Combat School. Just finished watching it last night actually.



Is there somewhere I can find this online? I tried youtube and it's not there.


----------



## PegcityNavy (3 Jul 2011)

bit torrent i found them on btjunkie.org


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Jul 2011)

There will be a Combat School episode today on the Discovery Channel at 1:00PM but im watching the Vandoos on CTV news right now


----------



## reboog (3 Jul 2011)

Pegcity said:
			
		

> bit torrent i found them on btjunkie.org




Ah, I was kind of hoping to just stream it, but torrents are good too. Thanks


----------



## kawa11 (3 Jul 2011)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> There will be a Combat School episode today on the Discovery Channel at 1:00PM but im watching the Vandoos on CTV news right now


God bless PVRs.

*taped*


----------



## Rheostatic (4 Jul 2011)

http://www.discoverychannel.ca/Showpage.aspx?sid=14403
http://www.papernyfilms.com/store


----------



## DomL (5 Jul 2011)

watch the surviving the cut series, it's a good show on discovery channel, all episode are on youtube


----------



## aenagy (24 Jul 2011)

reboog said:
			
		

> Is there somewhere I can find this online? I tried youtube and it's not there.



Both season 1 and season 2 of Basic Up are on YouTube. I watched both seasons last month (June 2011) and it got me thinking seriously about joining the Reserves (291 Communicator Research Operator COMM RSCH).


----------



## jaysfan17 (12 Jul 2015)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Look up "Combat School" and "Jetstream".



I realize I'm a little late on this thread, but I finished watching Combat School. It was really cool, but I have one question: Whatever happened to CPL Pannozzo? Was he deployed later on or was he kicked out of the military?


----------



## dbrks88 (28 Jul 2015)

I actually know of that Adam Hudson kid who quit in basic up season 1. My wife worked at a call center for a little bit and he tried to get with her. Let's just say she went to HR and he never spoke to her again. I almost laid him out in a Walmart parking lot once.


----------



## RelentlessTsunami (29 Jul 2015)

dbrks88 said:
			
		

> I actually know of that Adam Hudson kid who quit in basic up season 1. My wife worked at a call center for a little bit and he tried to get with her. Let's just say she went to HR and he never spoke to her again. I almost laid him out in a Walmart parking lot once.



Cool story bro  :


----------

